# "Toolius Becomes First Indian Overclocker to Break Into the HWBOT League Top 20"



## BIKeINSTEIN (May 25, 2016)

> *Toolius Becomes First Indian Overclocker to Break Into the HWBOT League Top 20*
> 
> Today we want to give a resounding pat on the back to one of the OC scene’s fastest rising stars. Shatul Durlabhji, known to most of us simply as Toolius, is an Indian overclocker that has been rising in rankings and kudos for the last few years. He’s the current No.1 overclocker in India (no mean feat in a country of 1.2 billion), captain of India’s most successful team OC Inc, and now the first ever Indian to break into the HWBOT top twenty. We recently covered his exploits with a 44 core, dual socket Xeon E5 2699 v4 rig where he took four Global 1st Places in a matter of hours. But with 18 Global Cups and 43 Hardware Cups, it would probably take a book to cover all of his endeavors from the last year or so.
> 
> ...



Proud moment for us Indians! 

Source: Toolius Becomes First Indian Overclocker to Break Into the HWBOT League Top 2


----------



## thetechfreak (May 25, 2016)

Quite a guy, see him post some ridiculous stuff on Facebook quite often. He really pushes stuff to their limit.


----------



## topgear (May 25, 2016)

though I'm out of touch with tech world for a while It's great to know Toolius achievement. Wish him all the best for the future.


----------



## chimera201 (May 25, 2016)

Cool. Actually HOT.


----------



## dissel (May 25, 2016)

Is he going (or already) way of LinusTecTips ?


----------

